# what ever happen to one up one down?



## maddog9 (Jan 29, 2009)

i was just dusting off my old nitro tc-3. still runs after sitting for six years.i wish there were some were to on road race round cleveland ohio.i had some good times racing with one up one down racing.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*one up*

one up one down left onroad and went to offroad for a few seasons. Unfortunately he did not get the support needed to keep the track going. It would be great if he went back to his indoor oval.


----------



## maddog9 (Jan 29, 2009)

we do offroad at medina right now,but i would like to race on road to.big ron you were a boxer right.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Tsrcar in hamilton ohio


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I just heard One up one down Rob was at Medina this past Sunday. Sorry I miised you Rob, come out this Sunday weather permitting.


----------

